# Gaggia Boiler / Group Head Chrome Flakes



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

After having plenty of fun removing the bolts and separating the unit I can see, what appears to be, moderate flaking of the internal chrome layer - is this normal?

Below is a pic of when I first opened the unit and a few examples of stubborn limescale which I later attacked with the green end of a sponge using medium force.

The second pic shows (pic not very great) how the same areas have just started to flake off revealing a pinkish layer underneath - at which point I stopped!

What should I do.....I hear all cafe's are reopening now...


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

I could be wrong here, but the group head is chromed brass. The brass may have been played with copper to aid the chrome layer.

Once the chrome layer has gone, corrosion of the copper/brass base can be quick, especially if using harsh cleaning chemicals during a flush through.

I'd get it replaced or re-chromed.

The latter may not be a great idea as re-chroming precision parts is notoriously temperamental.

No point in putting it back together with the group head like that unless you like your skinny-latte's with a dash of heavy metals...


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

Is this helpful?

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/42963-stripped-galvanic-layer-from-group-head-on-classic-safe-to-use/?do=embed


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The pink colour is not a problem, it is ( dezincification ) where the zinc has been removed from the BRASS.

This is a common problem on water pipe fittings and taps / valves. If you look back at old posts you will see it is very common.

I would remove the chrome and carry on .


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

El carajillo said:


> The pink colour is not a problem, it is ( dezincification ) where the zinc has been removed from the BRASS.
> 
> This is a common problem on water pipe fittings and taps / valves. If you look back at old posts you will see it is very common.
> 
> I would remove the chrome and carry on .


 Interesting.

As you say, there should usually be a layer of chrome plating on the wetted surfaces.

Is this not needed then?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you will find that many Classics after D-scaling finish up without chromeMy own standby Classic is minus the chrome.

As the boiler/ base / brew head is only dealing with water it is little different from your household taps and fittings=inside.

Boilers on some machines have brass end plates, I am sure if you inspected you would find the same pinkish colour.


----------



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

Gosh thanks all, I have to say I thought that was the end of my group head unit!

I was going off a more recent thread (below) where I thought the flaking on the base was not as bad as mine but the OP was getting visible flakes in the cup.

And since the thread got zero responses I assumed the opinion was it was time to let go and the question should not even be asked haha.

I should mention I have not ran the machine since receiving it and brought it as spare/repair so I'm a little afraid I may see the same if not worse.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/52102-bits-of-aluminium/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=744007&embedComment=744007&embedDo=findComment#comment-744007

Thanks for the support guys


----------

